# Crabbing in the Pine River



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Was wanting to chase a few mud crabs in the Pine River of the kayak soon, just wondering when the mud crabs start appearing in numbers? I've always heard you can catch them in months that have an 'R' in them but driving over the pine river bridge I don't see any crab pots out. I know in previous years always seeing the crab pots but never took notice of the time of year.

Also any suggestions regarding crabbing in the pine is welcome.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Ben...

I know nothing at all about crabbing, but every time I've been on the North Pine, there have always been crab-pots.

Whether they catch anything, I wouldn't know.

Cheers...

Jimbo


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers Jim, might throw a few pots in on the weekend and see what happens


----------



## gegan (Dec 11, 2012)

I had 2 pots in at deep water bend a couple of weeks ago, for two small bucks, one sandy and one muddy. I only had them in for an hour and a half.


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Ben,

They should be there. especially when the rain starts. Just look out for thieve, I've had ropes cut but luckily I was still able to retrieve the remains of the pot.

Have you been yet, did you get any?

Jon


----------



## ben123 (Jan 24, 2012)

No mate haven't been out yet, planning on as soon as I get a free weekend


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

I took the Metal 4 seater yak out today because wife and son wanted to come.

we fished 9:00am to 1:00pm off Margate beach ( steered clear of Scarby as I assumed it would be a car-park.)

we landed 5 school sharks, 3 cat fish, a stingray and 1 shovelnose. all released some with jewelry. we didn't drop any pots.

I was happy just to be on the water.

Jon.

I might drop some pots in Hayes inlet next weekend.


----------

